# Suitable Substitute for Fennel Seeds.



## Wannabe Guy

I'm preparing a potato-crusted halibut receipe that calls for fennel seeds, which I don't have.  Any suggestions for a substitute?


----------



## Janet H

Fennel has a slightly liquorish flavor and so it may be tough to find a substitute but... depending on your recipe you might be able to use cumin seeds instead.  It would substantially change the flavor profile of your dish but cold be interesting.  Does the fennel go into the crust? or?


----------



## Mama

Well, unless you have anise seed or licorice root, I can't think of anything else that would replace that licorice taste so I would probably just omit it.


----------



## Rocklobster

From the Anise family. You could use star anise, which is probably harder to find than fennel. Zambucca


----------



## NoraC

I think folks have hit the likely substitutes; what other spices or herbs are in the crust?  If fennel is the only one, I would replace it with mustard or horseradish; if it was in a tango with oregano and garlic, I might use some lemon zest, but definitely not mustard, LOL.


----------



## CWS4322

French tarragon also has a similar flavor.


----------



## buckytom

bump.

i thought of one more.

a good sub would be chervil if you can find it in your spice pantry.

i just transplanted some into my herb box that continues to come up, on it's own, every year in my garden from a mesclun seed mix a few years ago.


----------



## olmoelisa

Cumin seeds have about the same taste of fennel seeds, only stronger. Use less.


----------



## Mad Cook

olmoelisa said:


> Cumin seeds have about the same taste of fennel seeds, only stronger. Use less.


I'm sorry but you are wrong here. Fennel has a delicate aniseed type flavour but cumin is that rather "sweaty" sort of note in commercial curry powder. Try dill if you can get it or alternatively what about fresh fennel, finely chopped? Or the person who recommended French tarragon was close to the mark.

Mustard and horseradish would be to dominant for the stated recipe, I think.


----------



## buckytom

i couldn't agree more about the cumin, maddie.

and lol, i love the "sweaty" description of cumin. for something so hard to describe, that's great.


----------



## Mad Cook

buckytom said:


> i couldn't agree more about the cumin, maddie.
> 
> and lol, i love the "sweaty" description of cumin. for something so hard to describe, that's great.


 Thanks, Bucky.


----------

